# 4 Walleyes on a mount



## sdriverbottom

Hey fellas I have four walleyes mounted, I want do something different with them and maybe incorporate all four together I've thought of a stringer mount but does anybody have any pics or any ideas other than a stringer mount that they'd wanna share?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rasmusse

I have seen somewhere walleyes mounted on driftwood. It looked like they were cruising around a sunken snag. Great looking mount.


----------



## BirdJ

sdriverbottom said:


> Hey fellas I have four walleyes mounted, I want do something different with them and maybe incorporate all four together I've thought of a stringer mount but does anybody have any pics or any ideas other than a stringer mount that they'd wanna share?? Thanks in advance!!


I saw a wall mount with 6 walleyes on it! Pretty cool!!! They were mounted like they were on a point in the river feeding on smelt. The taxidermist freeze dried the smelt and repainted them and had them scartted across the mount. It was outstanding! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## spentwings

I'd go with your initial inclination but then I've always liked stringer and bird bag mounts.


----------



## BirdJ

If you go with a stringer mount? See if you can find a stringer that is gold in color. Saw a walleye stringer mount hanging in a glass case with that gold stringer on it and it really made it look classy!!!! Really looked nice when they turned on the light above the mount! Was a nice complement to the color of the walleyes.


----------



## sdriverbottom

Thanks for the ideas fellas!


----------



## sdriverbottom

This is what I came up with, thought i'd share a pic of it....old wood off a barn..there hangin by a stinger ( little hard to see ) couldnt be happier how it turned out.


----------

